# Pumpkin carvings using fake teeth .



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone use fake teeth in their carvings . Here's one I did 2 years ago.


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Super cute! Love the teeth.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

that is brilliant


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Now that's a smile!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it!! Do the teeth glow in the dark?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks all , no Bethany those don't . I know they make some that do glow in the dark . I haven't seen a carving yet using these fake 
teeth that they sell everywhere . Anyone ? Bueller ? Bueller ?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the pumpkin teeth. I've got the medium set of pointy GITD, but I really want the larger set. They look really good - I use green glow sticks to light the inside and offset the green glow a little, as I'd prefer the non-glowing teeth. I put them in a big, white pumpkin...know there's a pic somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

hey Sycho I pinned you your pumpkin earlier today and already 3 people repinned it so great job!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey kakugori , I would like to see a pic if you can find it . Katster thanks a million , that is so cool . Here's a pic of fangs my 2013 contribution.


----------

